# DIY fork ring plug



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

sized for the X6 POMs, instead of 000 rubber. get 2 each:

#10x32 x 1/2" expansion well nut

#10 nylon trim washer

#10x32 x 1/2" dome head machine screw

assemble plugs, insert band from target side, insert plug from shooter side, adjust bands, tighten screw. neat, precise, quick. repeatable... fyi.

Be well.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I ordered some of these from Stone Spear in the UK. Looking forward to using them. Can't figure out a good

logical reason to tie bands to the forks when something as simple as this is available. Even more simple than the

Flip Clips. How long will it take for wrap and tuck to die off?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually looked into expansion nuts a while ago as a plug option.

May try this on my POM X6 - nice one.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wrap n tuck will never die! But this is a good idea. Never quite trusted just the standard plugs.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info. It looks so practical and easy.


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

Great idea!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I really like the idea of using a "rubber expansion well nut" rather than a plain rubber plug. Looks a lot more substantial and reliable.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

It is a brilliant idea, thank you for sharing.

I just tried it out for a ttf frame set up. To make the fork's holes the smallest possible I used a .30" drill bit #6-32 x1" well nut, 1" screw, plastic washer and 1" 6-32 screw for a total cost of about $2.00


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I cut the nozzle down from 2 silocone /mastic tubes.

These are an interference /friction fit and so far have stayed putt on my Dankung style frame.

I have another proper steel Dankung arriving in the morning,and will do the same to that I think.


----------

